# Discounted Vail Lift tickets?



## zinger (Dec 28, 2006)

We are arriving at Vail on Jan 27th and skiing for 4 days... anyone out there with information on getting coupons or discounted lift tickets.  Only thing I've found is going through PEAKS.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 29, 2006)

*Discounted Vail Tickets*



zinger said:


> We are arriving at Vail on Jan 27th and skiing for 4 days... anyone out there with information on getting coupons or discounted lift tickets.  Only thing I've found is going through PEAKS.



I searched extensively for these discounted tickets last year and came to the same conclusion as many other travel/ski forum posts that I read.  Vail has eliminated most (if not all) of the traditional discount programs including the Entertainment Book, Colorado Gold C Coupon Book, King Soopers and other grocery stores.  Apparently these were all programs that were designed to get the locals to ski but sales became international on eBay!  

There is a store on I-70 on the way to Ski Areas in Dumont (exit ??, up in mountains) called Breeze Ski that, as of last year, had discounted tickets ($16 off daily rate) for Keystone, Copper, Breck, A-basin.  We stop there because they also have a STARBUCKS on the drive from Denver.  I don't recall if they have Vail/Beaver tickets.

Hopefully someone else will have additional info for you.  You can also try the forums at tripadvisor.com


----------



## grupp (Dec 29, 2006)

Expedia has a good deal on 5 day lift tickets for $319, which is about the same as a 4 day using your peaks card. The price for the 4 day Expedia price is $306. Maybe you should buy the 5 day on Expedia and ski an extra day. 

It is getting harder to find good deals for Vail tickets, but the number of skiers does not appear to be declining. So, this is a trend that will likely continue for the near future. 

Gary


----------



## Dave*H (Dec 31, 2006)

At Costco yesterday, I noticed a deal to purchase a ticket voucher that was good at a number of ski areas across the country.  It included the Vail resorts.  I didn't notice any restrictions.  I believe it was $65.


----------



## zinger (Jan 2, 2007)

Which Costco sells these and are you sure they're good at Vail?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2007)

Zinger,

From Costco website - Costco Ski Lift Offers

Doesn't look like Vail is included.


Richard


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 3, 2007)

I saw the vouchers at the SW Denver Costco, and I am almost positive it included Vail.  I can't recall if there were restrictions on dates they could be used.  The vouchers I saw were different than those being offered on the Costco web site.


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 23, 2007)

I stopped by Costco and took another look at the vouchers.  They are $65.99 for a 1 day voucher and are good at most Colorado resorts including all of the Vail resorts.  They are sold by utix.com.  On the utix.com website, they are $74.99 plus and extra $15.00 for "Level 2" resorts which includes all of the Vail Resorts.  The vouchers in Costco had no mention of "Level 1" vs "Level 2" resorts.  My best guess is that the Costco vouchers don't have this added fee, but I'm not certain.


----------

